# Catfish Setup - $150



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

A few years back I was a pretty dedicated catfisherman but have since moved on to alpine brookies and don't have time for cats and carp (plus I could use some extra money) so I am selling my setup. This combo works awesome on UT lake for cats, carp and Willard for wipers.

The rod is a 7' Tsunami Air Wave rated for 10-20 LB line and 1/2-2 oz lures. It's a light surf casting rod that really sails large hunks of cut bait and heavy sinkers out there. With the right technique you cast pretty far.

The reel is a Shimano BaitRunner 3500B rated for 8-12 LB line. It comes with newer 10 LB Trilene on it. This is an awesome reel that allows you to really light line big cats and carp. Essentially you can free spool and allow the fish to take and run with the bait while keeping everything engaged. Once you set the hook and start reeling in the BaitRunner feature disengages. This is a great feature for carp.

I am also throwing in what tackle I have left, an assortment of Gamakatsu circle hooks, 1 and 2 oz sinkers, swivels, beads and dough ball rigs.

Everything is in great condition and has been well cared for. PM or text with questions or offers.

Jason
(801) 367-0360


----------

